
Google Newspaper Archive - jervisfm
http://news.google.com/newspapers
======
300bps
I've done a lot of genealogy work for my family name and have used
[http://newspaperarchive.com/](http://newspaperarchive.com/) extensively. In
comparing a few quick searches, the Google Newspaper Archive is not even
comparable. We're talking 2 irrelevant hits for Google Newspaper Archive vs.
thousands of relevant hits for newspaperarchive.com.

And newspaperarchive.com only has a fraction of the newspapers in the country
within their records. There is definitely a lot of room for improvement in
this space because it's such a large task.

~~~
webwanderings
You know you are comparing apples to oranges? Google's archive is free and
open.

~~~
300bps
_You know you are comparing apples to oranges? Google 's archive is free and
open._

I'm not comparing Apples and Oranges. At worst what I'm doing is comparing
store-bought Oranges in very good condition to free Oranges you could pick up
off the side of the road that fell off a truck two weeks ago and are half way
to rotten.

------
IanCal
This is incredible! The search function works well, which means they've OCR'd
the papers. Is there a way of grabbing this text? I've not seen anything
obvious.

Also the "link to this article" doesn't seem to work for me, although the
search had taken me to the article just fine.

------
andybak
The search/OCR seems patchy. I tried a few (presumably) unique phrases from
some and the article wasn't found.

For example with:

[http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=PQY3Tb_h0-cC&dat=19111...](http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=PQY3Tb_h0-cC&dat=19111206&printsec=frontpage&hl=en)

I tried:

"marshalling that unspeakable parade" (wonderful phrase!)

another dull and listless session

cattle prices high granby quebec

and various other phrases from the home page both with and without quotes.
Nothing returned the edition in question.

------
zxexz
Holy shit, this is awesome. Lots of papers. LOTS. Even local papers. And the
resolution is good!

~~~
sebastianavina
just give it 5 years to google to shut down the service

~~~
fiatjaf
Google may shut it down, but it won't throw away the data. Nobody would do
this.

~~~
jaxb
Talk to the Archive Team about that...

------
avighnay
Just checked it out and unfortunately landed on The Times edition from 1804,
the paper was filled with classfieds announcing awards for returning lost
slaves, the casual manner of those ads made me lose my appetite for browsing
further... very different times they were...

------
wikiburner
Slightly related, but does anyone know where to get the equivalent of
news.google.com or news.yahoo.com, but with more than 30 days of history?
Ideally several years worth.

Lexis/Nexis appears to only cover print news, and their articles aren't
timestamped.

~~~
_delirium
Google News used to do that (and this newspaper archive was part of it, along
with some others), but they seem to have pivoted towards only current news.
Not entirely sure why. During the time that it had that functionality, I often
found it useful.

------
mpclark
Does anyone know how to submit a newspaper to this archive? I have all 51
editions of a now closed newspaper in PDF format and it would be lovely to
find them a home here...

~~~
_delirium
They announced in 2011 that they were no longer going to be updating the
archive, so I would guess there isn't a way to do so:
[http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2385664,00.asp](http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2385664,00.asp)

You might try archive.org?
[https://archive.org/details/newspapers](https://archive.org/details/newspapers)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Please submit to the Internet Archive!

~~~
mpclark
Thanks all for the suggestions. I shall do just that!

------
mburst
The Google logo at the top appears misaligned for me. Also when I click it, it
redirects to a 404. Nonetheless very cool archive.

------
eshvk
I wonder if there is an easy of downloading this and OCRing it. I would love
to use this as training material for some ML algos.

------
devindotcom
Jesus, this is fantastic. As others have pointed out OCR isn't so hot but you
should be able to nab topics and names.

